# What mouse pad do you use with mighty mouse?



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

What's the best surface to use with the mighty mouse. It doesn't work well on reflected surfaces like my glass desktop (cursor jumps all over). 
I tried using just a magazine, but the ink comes off leaving a residue on the underside of the mouse.

I guess i could buy a cheapo foam mouse pad, but I would prefer a smoother surface.
Any suggestions?


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Because it's optical, any surface with a solid colour is best.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

My solution was to ashcan the mighty-rodent and attach a Microsoft Optical scroll mouse. Much more reliable in every way


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hate the might mouse - love the 3m mouse pad with wrist rest.

Designed for optical mice










_Manufacturer's product description
Advanced micro-groove surface virtually eliminates slippage at faster mouse speed. The micro-groove surface structure improves grip and traction of your mouse ball by trapping dust particles in the valleys of the surface while allowing your mouse ball to ride along the peaks of the surface, away from the dirt. The result is smoother, more accurate mousing._

and it's true


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Plain old indigo blue solid color nylon top foam rubber backed mouse pad. El cheapo. Works like a charm too. I find the nylon surface has the right kind of texture for this mouse to glide on.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Plain old ... solid color nylon top foam rubber backed mouse pad. El cheapo. Works like a charm too. I find the nylon surface has the right kind of texture for this mouse to glide on.


And round ones from a selection of three colours can be found at IKEA for 99 cents each!

The Mouse's Pad


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Plain old indigo blue solid color nylon top foam rubber backed mouse pad.


I use it. I believe it's call Staples Blue #1.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

I use my vintage 1993 mouse pad that came with my 486 sx33 desktop. Its a foam style pad, I'm pretty sure that's all they had back then. I tried using my mighty mouse with a shiny mouse pad that had a picture on it, it was more like vinyl, it didn't work so well.

Like other suggested, use a foam mouse pad, works best.


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

silicone pads rule ... just kidding


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

none


----------



## MidiStick (Oct 24, 2008)

*Looking at this one...*

Almost bought a "MacPadd" a couple months ago. Ended up getting a tablet instead - I still might pick it up someday.

Home

Took a couple minutes to get my head around a high performance mouse pad...
If it helps interfacing between me & my iMac I'll probably give it a try. I am looking for transparency while doing something creative.
j


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*this one goes to the microsoftie*

I have to agree that the Mighty Mouse is a weak product in light of the competition from Microsoft and other manufacturers. 

It is quite ironic that Apple which was the computer manufacturer that was likely the most instrumental in putting the mouse as a user interface tool has really not been able to develop a mouse that works well ... I am sure that Apple is willing to concede the mouse if their OS wins ...........


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

PierreB said:


> I am sure that Apple is willing to concede the mouse if their OS wins ...........


Famous quote from Steve Jobs;


> "If I were running Apple, I would milk the Macintosh for all it's worth -- and get busy on the next great thing. The PC wars are over. Done. *Microsoft won a long time ago."*
> -- Fortune, Feb. 19, 1996


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

An Apple Mouse pad! I got one from a teacher at school whos wife works @ Apple

Morgan Figueiredo


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

I just use a piece of paper if I find it not responding well. Otherwise I use nothing.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

I use an old National Geographic magazine. From around five years ago, I think.


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

It's called the trash can


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

CanadaRAM said:


> My solution was to ashcan the mighty-rodent and attach a Microsoft Optical scroll mouse. Much more reliable in every way


Does it work on glass? I've resorted to using a cheapo, no-name mouse with a ball because I'm working on a glass surface. I have tried a couple of optical mice and none of them worked.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

jtmac said:


> silicone pads rule ... just kidding


These look like they would really help ease wrist strain. Other types of strain, not so much, maybe.  :lmao:


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

No optical mouse will work well on glass or any highly reflective surface.

Staples has nice desk pads that have a much harder surface than a neoprene mouse pad, if you want something bigger. Otherwise a regular old PLAIN mouse pad will do the job as will a piece of paper taped to the desk.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a leather desk blotter and i just put it directly on that.


----------

